# Loss of special dogs and special people



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

I've had such a bad week. A dear friend was diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer just two short weeks ago. I was waiting for the bad news to sink in before I called to talk with her and I was too late. She died in her sleep on Monday morning (with her dog by her side). I've known her for 30 years and I stayed with her in South Carolina last year while on the road. I'm grateful I have such recent, warm memories. She was a unique, gentle, loving soul and I'm going to miss her terribly. Special people, special dogs, special memories. It was three years Tuesday that my young boy, Link, collapsed and was paralyzed. It happens to also be my sister's birthday so what was once a happy occasion, now has a dark side. He was put down on St. Patrick's day so another landmark day for depression. I wanted to be grateful for something today and the most obvious is my current companion, Drake. The weather is clearing and it's a beautiful day to take a walk with the one who is always by my side. 
So, to two of my friends, in loving memory...

:rip: Nola Gilbert-Bresse 5-13-1944 to 3-8-2010 
:halogsd:RIP Link 5-29-05 to 3-17-07


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Sorry for pain of your losses current and past. Hope you are able to spend some time on your hike remembering and thinking about some of the pleasant memories of your friend and companion.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:hugs:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

So very sorry for your losses. Wish there was more to say or do for you.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pancreatic cancer is so evil, insidious. I am sorry for your loss.


----------

